# Low-carb diet may reverse kidney failure in diabetics, says new research



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Low-carb diet may reverse kidney failure in diabetics, says new research by Nicole Parsons (NaturalNews) A new study shows that a low carbohydrate, high fat diet, used typically to treat and control seizures in children with epilepsy, may reverse kidney failure in people with diabetes. Researchers from Mount Sinai School of Medicine have found that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

